
Carbon emissions on the moon put theory of moon birth in doubt - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-carbon-emissions-moon-theory-birth.html
======
autokad
> "But now, it appears that there is ancient carbon embedded in the moon's
> surface, suggesting some changes may have to be made to the theory of the
> moon's birth."

frustrating they didn't go on to explain what those changes might be.

------
sunstone
Has Venus been definitely ruled out as the body that hit earth and created the
moon? It certainly has some odd characteristics.

------
chrisco255
I recently learned that the moon has its own molten iron core, like Earth. It
makes me wonder if carbon emissions on the moon could be related to subsurface
volcanism.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_structure_of_the_Mo...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_structure_of_the_Moon)

------
ars
Actual carbon, or climate change carbon AKA co2?

Because if they mean actual carbon, I don't understand why they think it would
not survive high heat - carbon is quite refractory.

